# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  В Европе начинается выпуск пластиковых банковских карт с клавиатурой и дисплеем

## ScratchyClaws

Новые карты будут содержать не только клавиатуру и восьмиразрядный дисплей для отображения одноразовых паролей, но и генератор специальных кодов доступа. Код будет генерироваться для каждой новой покупки. Интересно, что первые три цифры останутся неизменными, они будут обозначать служебные данные, а вот последующие четыре будут генерироваться случайным образом. 

Таким образом, при оплате покупки через Интернет нужно будет вводить не только обычные данные, но и специальный код. 

Производители рассчитывают, что таким образом Visa станет менее уязвимой для мошенников. Особенно актуально это для платежных операций в Интернете. 

Хотя и обычные пластиковые карты неплохо защищены от мошенников. Однако, например, при совершении платежей через Интернет, когда сама карта не задействована, мошенники с легкостью обходят все препятствия. Ведь для совершения покупок дистанционным образом нужно лишь вовремя увидеть и запомнить данные с чужой карты. В Интернет-магазинах запрашивается только 16-разрядный цифровой код, дата истечения действия карты, а также 3 последние цифры, размещенные на обороте. 

Правда, 100% гарантию безопасности нового продукта разработчики все равно не дают. Хотя, несомненно, хакерам станет гораздо сложнее взломать и подделать такие карты и снять с них деньги, даже при условии обладания специальным оборудованием. 

Пока новыми картами можно будет использовать лишь на территории Европы для удаленных платежей. В дальнейшем планируется создать единые подходы дополнительных защитных механизмов для карт во всех странах. Планируется также установка терминалов, которые будут работать с чип-картами. 

Напомним, что несколько дней назад практически аналогичный продукт выпустила компания MasterCard. Их интерактивная платежная карта с сенсорной кнопкой управления и дисплеем, на котором высвечиваются данные о состоянии счета. Выпуск карт запланирован на июль месяц. 

Комментирует эксперт Общества защиты прав потребителей Игорь Романов: «Внедрение новых систем и способов защиты данных вызваны участившимися случаями мошенничества и хищения с личных «пластиковых счетов». Усложнение способов защиты, несомненно, даст определенный эффект, но только на некоторый период. 

Впоследствии новые способы защиты, вероятнее всего, будут обойдены преступниками. Поскольку, так или иначе, для совершения платежей приходится на некоторое время раскрывать полные данные плательщиков. Генерация кода из 4 цифр – это довольно слабая защита. Современные программы определения паролей предусматривают взлом пароля из 8 цифр и букв». 


источник - ozpp.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ghaydn

Я так и не понял, каким образом это усилит защиту. На мой взгляд - только дополнительная дыра в виде легко взламываемого кода; да и алгоритм его генерации вряд ли может быть настолько уж сложным, чтобы его нельзя было воспроизвести. А вот пользоваться этим будет значительно менее удобно.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

меня больше смущают карты, показывающие остаток денег на счету... Это значит, что они должны каким-то образом куда-то передавать информацию о счете... А если информация передается, она наверняка перехватывается.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> меня больше смущают карты, показывающие остаток денег на счету... Это значит, что они должны каким-то образом куда-то передавать информацию о счете... А если информация передается, она наверняка перехватывается.


Если потребуется, то это не страшно - при любой операции в банкомате отстаток по счету и снимаемая сумма передается банкомату для совершения операции и печати на чеке. Имеется в виду, что баланс будет обновляться именно при операции в банкомате или банке, а не в реальном времени - для этого давуно есть SMS оповещения и мобильный банк с КПК или телефона с поддержкой JAVA. 
Но как я понял, главная задача таких карт - не отображать остаток денег, а генерировать сложные одноразовые пароли для подтверждения транзакций в ходе Интернет-платежей. Это очень дельная штука, так как сводит к нулю троянов и логгеров, перехватывающих отправку номера карты и ее реквизитов - такой логгер сейчас может перехватить номер карты, имя владельца и CSV код (формы, куда это вводится достаточно типовые) - и получив их злоумышленник получает контроль над счетом жертвы. Хуже то, что в общем-то и логгер не нужен - достатоточно списать реквизиты карты, сфотографировать ее или отксерокопировать - и все реквизиты в руках мошенников (что часто и делается при рассчете картой в ненадежных местах).
Логгер конечно сможет перехватить одноразовый пароль - но толку от этого не будет, так как пароль именно одноразовый и защита карты будет в результате на несколько порядков выше, чем сейчас.

----------


## SDA

В Сбербанке-онлайн именно такая система одноразовых паролей, как при входе в систему, так и при платеже. Коды генерируются или через банкомат или отправкой смс на телефон.

----------


## Rene-gad

@ll
Речь идёт не о банковских, а о кредитных карточках, это не одно и то же  :Smiley:  и остаток денег на счету кредитная карточка не показывает, т.к. её счёт пополняется по мере использования карточки в соответствии с  условиями договора с референцбанком клиента. Когда их можно будет заказать - вилами по воде писано, по крайней мере оф.сайты MasterCard и Visa пока молчат.

----------


## SDA

> @ll
> Речь идёт не о банковских, а о кредитных карточках, это не одно и то же


в чем же различие банковских от кредитных  :Smiley:  Ржу не могу  :Cheesy: 
Кстати, термин "овердраф" о чем то говорит? Небольшая подсказка - Лимит кредитования, остаток лимита кредитования  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Если потребуется, то это не страшно - при любой операции в банкомате отстаток по счету и снимаемая сумма передается банкомату для совершения операции и печати на чеке.


на чеке остаток печатают только *свои* банкоматы. банкоматы других банков пишут только снятую сумму.

а что касается генерации паролей - если карта без возможности беспроводной связи, значит варианты паролей или от чего-то зависят или должны идти в каком-то порядке - короче должен быть четкий алгоритм генерации... А значит можно создать keygen  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> @ll
> Речь идёт не о банковских, а о кредитных карточках, это не одно и то же  и остаток денег на счету кредитная карточка не показывает


у меня кредитка mastercard показывает  :Smiley:  ну не сама правда, через банкомат или смс/интернет-банк. Показывает доступный лимит (т.е. максимально-возмозможную сумму минус  уже снятые деньги).

----------


## Kuzz

> короче должен быть четкий алгоритм генерации... А значит можно создать keygen


RSA? :-)

----------


## toxa77

> @ll
> Речь идёт не о банковских, а о кредитных карточках, это не одно и то же  и остаток денег на счету кредитная карточка не показывает, т.к. её счёт пополняется по мере использования карточки в соответствии с  условиями договора с референцбанком клиента. Когда их можно будет заказать - вилами по воде писано, по крайней мере оф.сайты MasterCard и Visa пока молчат.


Есть кредитные и дебитные карточки, обе банковские.  :Smiley:

----------


## Postscripter

такими темпами скоро туалетная бумага будет на e-ink... оторвал-почитал-выбросил...

----------

